# Beer Batter for Seafood?



## abjcooking (Aug 16, 2006)

I am looking for a TNT beer batter recipe for seafood.

I found one through the search by Shunka.  You mix self-rising flour with beer.  Add spices of choice and let sit.  

My other question is, do you need to add eggs to this?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't add eggs to the beer and flour.


----------



## Shunka (Aug 16, 2006)

Nope, no eggs. Just mix together and let sit at room temp (covered) for a half hour before using.


----------



## black chef (Aug 16, 2006)

here's a beer batter recipe from an old cajun guy from the backwoods of louisiana... i've been using it for YEARS with GREAT results:

1 egg
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup flour
3/4 cup beer

this batter will get real thick like pancake batter.  

after dipping fish or shrimp in this batter, i take a butter knife and scrape just a little off... so that it's not too thick.  

it will create a nice, light, golden brown and very crispy batter on your deep fried foods.

DO NOT USE LIGHT BEER!!!!!


----------



## callie (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks, bc.  copied/pasted...will definitely try this!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> here's a beer batter recipe from an old cajun guy from the backwoods of louisiana... i've been using it for YEARS with GREAT results:
> 
> 1 egg
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> ...


 

Have you tried adding a little extra beer so it's not so thick?  Or does that change the character of the finished product?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 16, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Have you tried adding a little extra beer so it's not so thick? Or does that change the character of the finished product?


 
I like to make beer batter like that but with more beer in it, ie., a thinner batter. That way the fried finished product tastes of ...(shrimp), with a light crispy coating, not of pancake batter with a bit of fish inside!!  For me the batter should be subtle rather than dominating.


----------



## attie (Aug 17, 2006)

"" Have you tried adding a little extra beer so it's not so thick? Or does that change the character of the finished product? ""

If I may post a reply to this - Yes it would, the thinner batter [especially beer batter] would be more aireated thus take up more oil. The thick batter would not "work" as much as the thinner one, be less aireated while still giving the crunch finnish. Just wipe it up the side of your batter dish, that should remove enough excess.

If you dredge your fish in flour before dipping it in batter try using Semolina "fine" grade, it seals the fish better than flour and you can layer the fillets on top of each other without them sticking together. Semolina is also an exellent product to coat your fish with prior to grilling as it gives a nice golden colour with a crunchy coating.

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## black chef (Aug 17, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Have you tried adding a little extra beer so it's not so thick?  Or does that change the character of the finished product?



adding extra beer?  NO WAY!!!  it hurts me to use that 3/4 cup in the first place... i want to CONSUME ALL the beer.

seriously, i use the recipe just as it is... but like i said, you want to scrape the batter down off the fish/shrimp so that there's a VERY light coating.  it'll create a light, crispy batter on your seafood-not thick like pancake batter.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 17, 2006)

If you want a lighter batter, do a search on FoodTV's site for Ming Tsai's tempura batter recipe, and sub out the soda water for the beer.


----------



## Constance (Aug 17, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> adding extra beer?  NO WAY!!!  it hurts me to use that 3/4 cup in the first place... i want to CONSUME ALL the beer.



You're a man after my own heart!  This granny loves her beer.


----------

